# NIE Number - October 2019



## ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi.

Social media and other websites seem to be a mine-field of information regarding this (and related) subject/s

I've heard that I need a NIE number to do literally anything in Spain.

The short of it is. I'm a UK citizen (well under retirement age) I've just arrived in Malaga City. How do I get a NIE number?

Register for an appointment on-line? Or do I have to go in person (without appointment) to the local police station or town hall?

I've been trying to navigate the website (which I think is the correct one) - I can't post the proper link here (due to spam controls).

sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/index/index/language/en[/url]

But I can't find anywhere that says register for NIE appointment.:Cry:

Is there anyone here that has done this RECENTLY (Time are a changin')?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like this site has everything you need to know.

https://www.survivingmalaga.com/how-to-get-a-nie-in-malaga/


----------



## ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo (Oct 22, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks like this site has everything you need to know.
> 
> survivingmalaga.com/how-to-get-a-nie-in-malaga/


Thanks. That seems to be what I'm looking for (idiots guide style ). I just hope things haven't changed in the year since that was posted.

I've made an appointment - though the earliest seems to be in one months time.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

It is correct that an NIE number is required for numerous purposes such as anything that involves anything on the legal side to buying white goods. You cannot manage for long without your NIE number. 

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo said:


> Thanks. That seems to be what I'm looking for (idiots guide style ). I just hope things haven't changed in the year since that was posted.
> 
> I've made an appointment - though the earliest seems to be in one months time.


Well done! There's been a bit of a backlog of Brits trying to get their status regularised before Brexit, which has caused longer waits for appointments in some places.

You should be fine because (a) if the withdrawal agreement goes through this week, there will be a transition period till the end of 2020 to get it done, and (b) if it doesn't go through, B-Day will be postponed yet again.


----------



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

We have not yet moved to Spain but went to our local Honorary Consul, filled out the forms, sent them to the Consulate with a money order and received our NIE in less than two weeks.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Your NIE lasts forever.

Besides that, everyone, including all the authorities we still deal with in Spain, still accepts our "residencias" which expired in 2007, as identification.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Nomoss said:


> Your NIE lasts forever.
> 
> Besides that, everyone, including all the authorities we still deal with in Spain, still accepts our "residencias" which expired in 2007, as identification.


That is correct. It's only cert document expire after 3 or 6 months (cant remember which) and you would need new copy (with same NIE) if asked for.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

For a very short period, a couple of years ago, the NIE certs were being given an expiry date of three months. However they abandoned that after a short period and reverted to the certs being issued without any expiry date, so are again valid for ever


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I went in person to Seville consulate recently. Got a temporary number to do house buy and was told to come back in 10 days to collect permanent one


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Nomoss said:


> Your NIE lasts forever.
> 
> Besides that, everyone, including all the authorities we still deal with in Spain, still accepts our "residencias" which expired in 2007, as identification.


And, on top of that, all the correspondence relating to our Spanish pensions, which we have been receiving for over 15 years, refers to the same NIE.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> From the slimy, spittle-drenched, sidewalk, they were picking up bits of orange peel, apple, and, were eating them .. and this, in the heart of the greatest, wealthiest, and most powerful empire the world has ever seen.
> 
> Jack London, The People of the Abyss


Hi Nomoss
I read "Abyss" a few years back and remember being hit by the same passage that you quote in your signature...


----------

